# Kennt ihr jemanden der EXAKT den selben PC hat wie ihr?



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo!

Sorry, das ich schon wieder einen Thread aufmache, aber der muß jetzt irgendwie noch sein.
Faszinierend finde ich, auch an dem "Baukasten" System PC, dass es gefühlt unendliche viele HW Konfigurationen gibt.
Anders als PCs von der Stange gibt es ja sehr viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten.
Das jemand die selbe CPU, Board, Grafikkarte hat kann öfter vorkommen.  Vielleicht noch Ram.
Aber es fehlen ja dann noch die Kühler/Lüfter, Laufwerke, Netzteil, Case etc
Ist fast wie im Lotto das Systeme absolut identisch sind, oder?
Und das finde ich alles sehr spannend!


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kennt ihr jemanden der EXAKT den selben PC habt wir ihr?*

Ich behaupte Mal dass es bei den grundlegenden Komponenten durchaus möglich ist identische Systeme zu finden.

Aber wenn wir schon eine Ebene tiefer gehen, Lüfter zb, Laufwerke, selbst SATA Kabel können sich ja unterscheiden oder gesleevte Kabel  

Prinzipiell kann man wohl sagen daß jeder der seinen PC selbst gebaut hat eine einzigartige Möhre Zuhause stehen hat.

Enthusiasten brauchen sich sowieso keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kennt ihr jemanden der EXAKT den selben PC habt wir ihr?*

Da ich nicht jeden Menschen auf dieser Welt kenne kann man die Frage schlecht beantworten.

Ich denke schon das es noch andere "Verrückte" gibt die so viel Geld in Hardware stecken wie ich und zufällig dann auch die selbe Hardware haben.


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kennt ihr jemanden der EXAKT den selben PC habt wir ihr?*

Ich schließe mal aus das noch jemand den identischen PC besitzt. Hardware mag natürlich sein, aber anhand der custom Wakü, selbst lackierten MB Kühlern, angepasstes Case etc.. ne ich denke nicht.


----------



## DjTomCat (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kennt ihr jemanden der EXAKT den selben PC habt wir ihr?*

Ich kann auch behaupten, dass kein anderer den selben PC hat wie ich. Selbst ist der Mann mit Modding


----------



## DARPA (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kennt ihr jemanden der EXAKT den selben PC habt wir ihr?*

Wenn ihr jemanden findet, lasst es mich wissen. Ich bezweifel es aber mal


----------



## NatokWa (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kennt ihr jemanden der EXAKT den selben PC habt wir ihr?*

Spätestens bei meinem Selbstgebauten und auf Holz basierendem Case ist Schluß mit möglichen Ähnlichkeiten  , selbst meine Teflon-Schläuche für die WaKü sind nicht oft zu finden .


----------



## -Shorty- (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kennt ihr jemanden der EXAKT den selben PC habt wir ihr?*

Ich glaub auch, hier im Forum gehen die meisten eigene Wege und setzen eigene Konfigurationen um.

Auf Twitch und Co. finden sich schon häufiger "Technik-fremde"- User. 
Dort sieht man häufiger Fertig-Setup a la MiFCom und so weiter.

Hier im Forum dürfte diese Schnittmenge sehr klein sein.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Kennt ihr jemanden der EXAKT den selben PC habt wir ihr?*

Erst mal die Schreibfehler in der Überschrift korrigiert. Hatte ich vorhin nicht gesehen. 



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Prinzipiell kann man wohl sagen daß jeder der seinen PC selbst gebaut hat eine einzigartige Möhre Zuhause stehen hat.


Genau und diese Einzigartigkeit finde ich sehr interessant.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juni 2019)

Es gibt keine zwei exakt gleichen PCs. Alleine die Serienstreuung von CPUs, GPUs, RAM-ICs usw. macht das unmöglich.
Es gibt nur massenhaft PCs die genau die gleichen Komponenten verwenden. Da musste nur warten bis im Aldi wieder einer im Angebot ist den die Horde dann morgens um 8:01 Uhr kauft.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt keine zwei exakt gleichen PCs. Alleine die Serienstreuung von CPUs, GPUs, RAM-ICs usw. macht das unmöglich.


Das meinte ich aber nicht. Ich meinte nicht streng-physikalisch im dem Sinne, sondern von der Auswahl und Zusammenstellung der Komponenten. Gleicher Hersteller, gleiches Modell usw.



> Es gibt nur massenhaft PCs die genau die gleichen Komponenten verwenden. Da musste nur warten bis im Aldi wieder einer im Angebot ist den die Horde dann morgens um 8:01 Uhr kauft.


Ja solche meinte ich mit "PCs von der Stange".


----------



## ludscha (4. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte mal, für mich und meinem Spetzl zwei gebaut, die äußerlich ziemlich gleich aus sahen.

Unterschieden haben sich nur die CPU (i7-990/ i7-975) und die GraKa ( GTX 590/ GTX 580) aja... der hinten montierte Radi ( 480er / 360er) wäre da noch zu erwähnen.


----------

